# vr6 sri



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

ok give your input.








the rad. looks close cause its leaning foward.


























_Modified by windsorvr6t at 1:48 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

looks awesome


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (elements757)*

thx man








if you would like one let me know.


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

use MKIII fuel rail?


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (elements757)*

yea it does ,i just cut the lower mounting tabs. fits mk3 well.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (windsorvr6t)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you make and sell them? If so, how much?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (BMAN)*

Looks very nice!


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (BMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you make and sell them? If so, how much?

x2


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

x3


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*

thx guys,sorry for not responding earlier.pm if you would like one made, i would like to get around 500$.


----------



## dr.dub (Jun 9, 2002)

that's looks awesome you do very nice work.


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (dr.dub)*

any idea on fitment on a mk4. or do you have access to a mk4 to test it?


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*

Looks ok but why the long neck around the FPR? I opted to keep the original fuel rail but hacked off the FPR for more direct inlet route and a cleaner look. I even managed to keep original battery location. Same idea though - 100mm plenum.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*

Nice welding!
What cams will you be using? Looks like the runner lengths are tuned for about 8500RPM!!! Are you gonna be revving that high? If not then you should lengthen the runners. I hope you're going to be using a MkIV cam with this and not a MkIII!
Remember MkIV cam is totally different than MkIII cam:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3188851




_Modified by phatvw at 2:21 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr6t* »_ok give your input.









_Modified by windsorvr6t at 1:48 PM 2-28-2008_

I really think you'll need to clean those metal shavings out man...


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (dr.dub)*

thx man apreciate the compliment.


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Yetti 1.8t)*

iam gonna try to put it on my friends mk4gti,so ill let you know. I think it should.


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (HOTSKILLET98)*

if your refering to the long neck its a 3inch pipe used to try to keep velocity of air so it can reach the back runners,and the way I ran the inc tubing you could keep stock battery location.


_Modified by windsorvr6t at 8:21 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (phatvw)*

thx, dont know wich cam yet?


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (twicepardoned)*

yea i hope i dont forget.


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*

to the top...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*

Did you figure out your volume on that plenum? Just curious My first one started about 3 liters, im runnin about 2.4-2.5 liters now.


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (nubVR)*

totoal volume of plenum with runers was almost 4ltr. or so.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*

Let me know how your low end torque is.... IMO plenum is a bit large, and your runners are short, like stated above, for that 8500 range... Gonna be a high end monster... how much boost?


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (nubVR)*

that car will probably see 25psi, on a sc61.81 .


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*

right on!


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (nubVR)*

thx


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*

nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_Did you figure out your volume on that plenum? Just curious My first one started about 3 liters, im runnin about 2.4-2.5 liters now.

hey Nub/et al....
gotta question, post-related....
how are you guys figuring the volume requirements?
all the reading i have been doing on it says around 40-60% of motor displacement for ideal power. just wondering is all. for when i do finally make my own mani and jump over to A/W IC


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (zornig)*

thx man
. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 sri (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
how are you guys figuring the volume requirements?


for a force fed motor, most people will tell you to keep the intake volume equal to the motor's displacement.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (TBT-Syncro)*

From what i have read in books, 40-60 is ideal.... from what ive read on vortex 1:1 is the way to go.... now, for your aplication....1:1 might be better, your all about the track... Like i said above, im about 85-89% Its pretty good, 40 seems real small, and you would run out up top. Ive had 3 setups on mine, and im happiest with this one im runnin now.


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (nubVR)*

my hole thing is to have a car u can drive on the street with out making tons of power down low, it hurts the car and its endless wheel spin, so top-end is much more sutiable,and cleaner power in my opinion.


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*

oh yea and why is c2's plenum so big then..?


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr6t* »_my hole thing is to have a car u can drive on the street with out making tons of power down low, it hurts the car and its endless wheel spin, so top-end is much more sutiable,and cleaner power in my opinion.

I agree, I would rather gain hp over tq any day


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (windsorvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr6t* »_my hole thing is to have a car u can drive on the street with out making tons of power down low, it hurts the car and its endless wheel spin, so top-end is much more sutiable,and cleaner power in my opinion.

And thats whats great about making your own stuff, YOU can do what YOU want... you dont have to buy someone elses stuff.... Not really sure whats up with c2's it does look big, but then when you look at a schimmel, it doesnt look all that big... Im pretty sure there not gonna share there numbers either


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (nubVR)*

ok, thanks guys.... almost makes me want to go take mine off and measure it, but not anytime soon.... i just finalized the install yesterday LOL
i SUPPOSE i could use MATH to figure it out instead of water haha


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (speeding-g60)*

LOL its amazing what that math will do for you..... Im gonna have to make a 1.8t soon.... Maybe you can try it out for me before you make your own


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 sri (nubVR)*

intake plenum size and tuning is the exact same as cam sizing/tuning. You can use it as a tool to shape the powerband of your motor, and there is a certain amount of black art to it.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_LOL its amazing what that math will do for you..... Im gonna have to make a 1.8t soon.... Maybe you can try it out for me before you make your own









so mine is roughly 106 cubic inches, right @ 97 %....


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (speeding-g60)*

Perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: vr6 sri (nubVR)*

plus i have a full extra AEB motor just layin around.... could be used as a jig for manifolds


----------



## windsorvr6t (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vr6 sri (speeding-g60)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

When you guys talk about the volume, does it include the runners as well or just the plenum?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

mine is plenum volume only....


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

just the plenum.... runner width and length is a whole different world in its own.


----------

